# Cannot recompile ICS 4.0 Teamhacksung (Build 2) Framework-res.apk



## veteranmina (Aug 25, 2011)

First off im using apk-multi-tool alpha 2 with the github experimental files, 7zip, and notepad ++.

What I am trying to do is edit the eri.xml file to get ics to say U.S Cellular/Mesmerize.

I am able to decompile the file first and edit everything just fine. Its the part where it does not want to recompile the file giving me a list of errors below.

http://pastebin.com/UZRjXkth

I do not know what is causing it not to work correctly.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Unless you're set on doing it yourself, I posted a working one in the discussion thread.


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a complete guess as I have never programmed in my entire life, but after Googling your error it looks like it's not liking the path to where you saved your stuff - I think it may be getting confused with the syntax.


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

Rename the apk to .zip. Pull the file, open it in a hex editor and make your changes. Then package it back up and rename it back to .apk. Then push with adb. I used to do it all the time with my hero back when gingerbread was fresh.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

